# SPAM issues - WAN IP affected



## sramm (Dec 22, 2010)

Hai

Hope someone can assist. Our business is providing startup office space. Means, other than having our own internal staff of 10 users , we have rent out spaces for about 10 other companies using the same infrastructure to access Internet. 

This month alone, our WAN.ip has been blocked twice. Both times when i check via DNSBL Information - Spam Database Lookup , 6 servers blocked our WAN ip. First time i got them release my IP , but was blocked again.

What should i do? Do i need to scan all PCs including tenants? My Fortigate Firewall does show lots of viruses captured during downloading and sending of emails - especially from mobile devices. Do see attached report.

Please advice, thank you very much.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Usually to get your wan ip blocked someone had to have a hacked email server. Any of these businesses running their own internal email server?


----------



## sramm (Dec 22, 2010)

Hai

Thanks for your reply. Few of them do but their servers are NOT located in my office here. Nevertheless, i am meeting-up each one of my tenants as to inform them to scan their machines. 

We are using Fortigate firewall, when the Logs says many viruses been captured either incoming/outgoing , does this also effect our WAN.Ip?
I mean , do my IP get blocked though viruses are captured.

Tq very much.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Virus's don't matter to your wan ip.

Each of your tenant's need to have their own firewalls so their traffic is isolated to themselves. Sounds like you have one big free-for-all lan going on. This means one company can infect another.


----------

